# Anybody here over 50?



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

I have noticed this is a complaint of mostly young people. I am wondering if there are any other older women who have the big D problem.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Older man, here. I am now 62. This all started in 1988, for me. While my symptoms have been trivial since 1999 with my supplement, they were a major part of every day of my life during those first 10 years.Mark


----------



## Auntiecyn2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yup, I'm 64 and have been trying to cope with the D form of IBS for more than 20 years now. I feel best when I stick to a diet low in carbs. If I can eat mostly meat, fish and chicken with salad or green veggies I do better. Of course I can't eat that way forever. When I stop eating low carb I will get progressively worse until I'm forced back to the low carb way of eating. My IBS seems to have started with the Graves disease I had way back when. I wish I had found this site earlier. I'm going to be away on vacation for the next 3 weeks. I'm packing plenty of Pepto Bismol and Imodium.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

59 Here... last year and a half since calcium have been much easier.. When I think back.. IBS has plagued me for probably 10-15 years before I put 2+2 together with the numerous digestive problems.. and other rectal issues and went to a GI MD..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Auntiecyn2 said:


> Yup, I'm 64 and have been trying to cope with the D form of IBS for more than 20 years now. I feel best when I stick to a diet low in carbs. If I can eat mostly meat, fish and chicken with salad or green veggies I do better. Of course I can't eat that way forever. When I stop eating low carb I will get progressively worse until I'm forced back to the low carb way of eating. My IBS seems to have started with the Graves disease I had way back when. I wish I had found this site earlier. I'm going to be away on vacation for the next 3 weeks. I'm packing plenty of Pepto Bismol and Imodium.


Yep, I just got back from vacation, carefully packing my Imodium. Interesting though, I am afraid to eat salad and lots of green vegetables. They seem to be triggers for me. I'm on the applesauce, rice, white bread and chicken soup diet. Have actually lost some weight this way. Funny I have been on a salad, fruit, yogurt and special K diet for over a year and didn't loose much weight at all. I haven't tried fruit or yogurt for a month now. Fiber con is helping me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Prudy said:


> 59 Here... last year and a half since calcium have been much easier.. When I think back.. IBS has plagued me for probably 10-15 years before I put 2+2 together with the numerous digestive problems.. and other rectal issues and went to a GI MD..


Like you I think I have been having some symptoms for about 7 or 8 years now. Just didn't put it all together until I had a major D episode in June, while on a trip of course.







I would love to go back to eating yogurt, but I think I will wait a while longer as my present no milk products diet seems to be helping. Still on a long waiting list to see a GI MD will be lucky to see a GI Physicians Assistant in late September. Frustrating.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Oma S said:


> I have noticed this is a complaint of mostly young people. I am wondering if there are any other older women who have the big D problem.


Hi OmaS - You are not alone! I am 60 and the severe IBS-D started when I was 25. I can't tell you how many events I have missed during the last 35 years, not to mention that my second husband left because he couldn't live "that way" anymore. Well, enough wallowing in self-pity! The good news is that about 6 weeks ago I started taking Citrucel powder, only 1/4 tsp at first, with gradual increases, and I started a probiotic (Align) about 3 weeks ago. My doctor also started me on Pamelor. All these have made a noticeable difference with D, which has virtually disappeared. I still have too many stools and they are still too soft, but as time goes on, I think these problems will resolve. So I am hopeful for the first time in many years, and feel I have been given a new chance at life. So take heart as there are a whole bunch of us out there struggling with the big D problem. And this is a great supportive website for us. Wearyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

overitnow said:


> Older man, here. I am now 62. This all started in 1988, for me. While my symptoms have been trivial since 1999 with my supplement, they were a major part of every day of my life during those first 10 years.Mark


I need to learn more about flavanoid supplements. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I will be 64 in a coupleof weeks,had this dam disease for over 20 yrs...it is not getting any better for me..now I add to the mix chest pains!! Have to see a cardiologist at theend of the month..here goes more tests and more $$$$$$$$ my IBS is really going to give me a rough time with this.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Do any of you ever wonder like me.. Where are the "Golden Years" everyone says we will have when we reach this road in life????? So far, only thing that is golden is PEE.....


----------



## 22468 (Aug 21, 2005)

[quote name='Prudy' date='Aug 12 2007, 12:29 AM' post='685399']Do any of you ever wonder like me.. Where are the "Golden Years" Prudy; I call the "Golden Years" "The Tarnished Years"....I don't think I'll ever become golden...lol..Anyhow, I'm 64, & since starting w/the calcium regimine, things are much better for me. Tho' I do have Collagenous Microscopic Colitis along w/the IBS, Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, now called ME. & a host of other probs, the years are becoming more tarnished...Then add on the aging thing, it's all too much at times. But we perservere...Have to, or the alternative isn't too pleasant. Hope everyone is having a non "D" weekend;Blessings;Luv...


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

It's nice to be able to communicate with some other folks over the golden hump - I'm going on 55.I do not fit neatly in any category, as I am alternating C & D, hypothyroidism, incomplete evacuation (horribly so with a 'slight' rectocele), extreme flatulence which is causing social problems, and multiple sclerosis. I think I've covered everything! But, the incompete evacuation is the biggest problem right now. I have problems evacuating whether I'm C or D. I also, because of MS, have extreme overactive bladder problems. Which the bowel problems make worse. And, to control the bladder problems, I very sparingly several times a week (so I can get with friends and my boyfriend) take oxybutynin. Which causes constipation. So, on, and on, and on....I've always had IBS type problems growing up. And, when I was diagnosed with MS in my late 20's , it seemed that one of the first areas attacked was the bowel & bladder problems. Someone mentioned the supposed 'golden years', and I have extreme anxiety when I start worrying about how I will continue to cope. Because of the incomplete evacuation, I have to do enemas and gloved manual evacaution - even when the stools are extremely soft - and, I worry if I will be able to continue with my routine of 'self-care'. The fears of falling and breaking a critical wrist used in this whole operation is frightening. I recently had a friend of a friend fall and break a wrist, and I have wondered how this individual is handling the normal 'delicate' bodily functions. I shudder to think if I were incapacitated from using my hands for this horrible situation.So, if you've read all or most of this, thanks for listening to my fears!Evelyn


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am 62 and have had IBS-A for over 40 years. My IBS changes all the time. I will have days of mostly constipation for weeks, months at time and then have D for long periods of time. I never know what it will be like. I keep Imodium handy, but only take half a dose as 2 tablets will cause constipation in me. IBS is a very frustrating ailment and has caused me personally lots of time away from activities, but that is the way it is. On the plus side, IBS is not a terminal illness although sometimes it seems to be. Learning to live with IBS is hard, but there are much harder things, True?Nerfmom


----------



## LeeMNAZ (Aug 8, 2007)

My wife will soon be 67 and developed IBS in the last year. Looking back on it, she had bouts of IBS or flare ups several times over the last 15 years. She started on the calcium, fiber supplement and yogurt routine about 10 days ago. She had the best week free of D in the last year which has been hell. During the past year she had multiple BM’s in the morning and/or all day up to 20+ times. She felt so good that she ate some popcorn yesterday, now she’s paying for it today with a stomach ache. She is on Asacol which I think causes some of her D but she’s one to follow doctors orders and Canasa. Anyway, good luck with your routine. Calcium definitely helped my wife.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

SeekingHope&Info said:


> It's nice to be able to communicate with some other folks over the golden hump - I'm going on 55.I do not fit neatly in any category, as I am alternating C & D, hypothyroidism, incomplete evacuation (horribly so with a 'slight' rectocele), extreme flatulence which is causing social problems, and multiple sclerosis. I think I've covered everything! But, the incompete evacuation is the biggest problem right now. I have problems evacuating whether I'm C or D. I also, because of MS, have extreme overactive bladder problems. Which the bowel problems make worse. And, to control the bladder problems, I very sparingly several times a week (so I can get with friends and my boyfriend) take oxybutynin. Which causes constipation. So, on, and on, and on....I've always had IBS type problems growing up. And, when I was diagnosed with MS in my late 20's , it seemed that one of the first areas attacked was the bowel & bladder problems. Someone mentioned the supposed 'golden years', and I have extreme anxiety when I start worrying about how I will continue to cope. Because of the incomplete evacuation, I have to do enemas and gloved manual evacaution - even when the stools are extremely soft - and, I worry if I will be able to continue with my routine of 'self-care'. The fears of falling and breaking a critical wrist used in this whole operation is frightening. I recently had a friend of a friend fall and break a wrist, and I have wondered how this individual is handling the normal 'delicate' bodily functions. I shudder to think if I were incapacitated from using my hands for this horrible situation.So, if you've read all or most of this, thanks for listening to my fears!Evelyn


Hi Evelyn - I have just read your post for the third time trying to get a handle on how you must be feeling. It's hard enough to deal with any one of the problems you mentioned, let alone all of them! And what is particularly frustrating is when one problem causes another, which causes another, etc. The have been IBS-D for 35 years, and in the last two years the D is causing urinary tract infections, so now I have that to deal with. I, too, worry about the future (I'm 60) and how I will care for myself. I can just picture myself at age 85 lying in some nursing home with a urinary infection which nobody is doing anything about and it spreads to my kidneys and I die from that. Boy, our imaginations can really do some damage, can't they? My dad used to say, "Don't worry, it may never happen", but I do anyway. I don't have the problem of incomplete evacuation but it must be horrible to deal with. I guess you just have to be extremely careful with your wrists. Well, I'm glad you were able to let all the fears out, that helps, and is why this website is so wonderful. Hang in there! Irene in California


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Man, 52, it started when I was 20 and it will never disappear...


----------



## fayw (Aug 18, 2007)

Oma. mine started when I was 31. I am now 54. I just found a doctor that suggested it might be microscopic colitis instead. I started taking ENTOCORT EC (common name - Budesonide) five days ago and have gone from 10 watery movements a day to 2 mushy ones.  Check out my posting about it. Fay W.


----------



## debgleit (Aug 18, 2007)

hi -- I'm almost 50 -- I've had this problem since I was 13 -- although it's gotten worse in my 40s. I just tried hypnosis call IBS Audio 100. It's helped tremendously so far, although I'm only about halfway thru the program. You might want to try it. It really seems to help with the anxiety that comes with this lovely condition.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

56 yo female here..........last 2 years of IBS-D and the previous 30 years of IBS-C!Golden years? Not for this girl.... Thai


----------



## newgirl60 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Oma,I was on vacation when you posted so this is a late reply. I'm 60 yrs old and just started ibs symptoms. Tracing it back to a 2 week virile gastritis I suffered 1 1/2 years ago. Before that I was symptom free. Thought it was just traveling and stress at first and maybe aging but now realize that i have ibs. Read online that ibs sometimes follows a bout of severe gastritis. Tried fiber, probiotics, and dietary restrictions but nothing helped except taking calcium carbonate 3 times daily and using imdoium especially preventably. I can feel or sense when d is about to begin so I immediately start imodium. Difficult when traveling but it can be done. I usually take imodium the night before a trip and 1 or 2 a day during trip. Never have constipation at all just d. Have an appointment with gastroenterologist next month but am hestitant to take any more meds cause of side effects. I have always been healthy and active so this is a huge change for me. So you are not alone, although it seems like most ibs starts at an early age. Maybe I should consider myself lucky that this did not occur until now. Anyway this forum has helped me so much-started the calcium and imodium doses from suggestions from other sufferers. So keep reading and good luck.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiWell I'm 51 and this just started with me 6 months ago but I have severe constipation and just to add to it starting to enter the menopause so live is just great at the moment -meno is bad enough without having to cope with the added problem of my bowels.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

I am female and 53. Started with this nightmare in 1993 after my fiancee dumped me with no warning! Been a physical wreck every since even though I'm married to a great guy now. I have IBS-D, under control at times for long stretches of time, Fibromylagia, arthritis, hypothryoidism, asthma. Ick! We all have a sad tale to tell.........but we _keep on trucking_! See, I'm showing my age!


----------



## Susan2 (Jul 11, 2007)

YES - Over 50 here~ 57 to be exact. Have had Crohn's since I was 12. My D has been awful lately; scheduled for a colonoscopy and hopefully will get a change of meds.What rx are you on?This is gross, but does anyone have floating plant-like stuff in their diarreah? I don't know exactly how to describe it except like the soft sea-weed you see floating in the ocean.My D is full of it unless I only have a liquid diet (ensure, etc.).Susan


----------

